# "No Audio device"...... driving me crazy!!!!



## kingsburytony (Oct 23, 2005)

Hi there,
I recently upgraded my computer. It worked OK for a while, then the sound vanished. I reinstalled the sound drivers (I have RealtekAC'97 audio) ...... rebooted as they suggested, and the device came back, recognised by Windows (XP Home). However, I shut the computer down for the night (full turn off) and when I boot it up again next morning, no sound, & when I click on Sounds & Audio devices in Control Panel everything is greyed out & the box reads "No Audio Devices"

Grrrrr! It's spoiling my Xmas.

What I can't understand is how the reinstalled drivers survive the first reboot, after the installation, but not the second shut-down.

Any help would be very gratefully received. I've tried googling "No Audio device" ...... there's a lot of it going around, but none of the fixes seem to quite fit my case. System details below.

Cheers (& Merry Xmas!) Tony

OS Name	Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
Version	5.1.2600 Service Pack 2 Build 2600
OS Manufacturer	Microsoft Corporation
System Name	TONYHERE
System Manufacturer	INTELR
System Model	AWRDACPI
System Type	X86-based PC
Processor	x86 Family 6 Model 15 Stepping 13 GenuineIntel ~1795 Mhz
Processor	x86 Family 6 Model 15 Stepping 13 GenuineIntel ~1795 Mhz
BIOS Version/Date	Phoenix Technologies, LTD 6.00 PG, 11/08/2006
SMBIOS Version	2.3
Windows Directory	C:\WINDOWS
System Directory	C:\WINDOWS\system32
Boot Device	\Device\HarddiskVolume1
Locale	United States
Hardware Abstraction Layer	Version = "5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)"
User Name	TONYHERE\Tony
Time Zone	New Zealand Daylight Time
Total Physical Memory	4,096.00 MB
Available Physical Memory	2.81 GB
Total Virtual Memory	2.00 GB
Available Virtual Memory	1.96 GB
Page File Space	5.09 GB
Page File	C:\pagefile.sys


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Have you installed the chipset drivers for your motherboard?


----------



## kingsburytony (Oct 23, 2005)

Hi Bigfella,
I'm not quite sure what "chipset drivers" are. A computer shop upgraded my machine. They're shut for 3 weeks, which is why I'm trying to fix it myself.
How would I find out if the chipset drivers are installed? The sound does work when I reinstall the sound drivers ...... the devices vanish when I shut down the machine.
Thanks for giving me your time.
Happy New Year!
Cheers Tony


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Ok Tony,

We need to find out what type of motherboard you have. Download PC Wizard, run it and tell me what type of motherboard you have ok?

http://www.cpuid.com/download/pcw2008_v181.exe


----------



## kingsburytony (Oct 23, 2005)

Hi BigFella, This is your wizard's report. It says "No information available" when I ask about drivers for chipset or motherboard.
Cheers Tony

Mainboard :	Foxconn 945 7AE Series
Chipset :	Intel i945P
Processor :	Intel Pentium E2160 @ 1800 MHz
Physical Memory :	4096 MB (2 x 2048 DDR2-SDRAM )
Video Card :	Nvidia Corp GeForce 8500 GT
Hard Disk :	Disk (160 GB)
Hard Disk :	ST340810A (40 GB)
DVD-Rom Drive :	ASUS DRW-1814BLT
CD-Rom Drive :	CD-ROM Drive
Monitor Type :	AOC International TFT1780 - 17 inches
Monitor Type :	Hewlett Packard HP w19b/w19e - 19 inches
Network Card :	Realtek Semiconductor RTL8168/8111 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC
Network Card :	Realtek Semiconductor RT8139 (A/B/C/810x/813x/C+) Fast Ethernet Adapter
Operating System :	Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 5.01.2600 Service Pack 2
DirectX :	Version 9.0c (May 2007)


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Select your operating system (XP i gather) and download from here http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Product_Filter.aspx?ProductID=816

install

restart

Post back results.


----------



## kingsburytony (Oct 23, 2005)

Done that. Rebooted..... audio was still there. Went into a game program to check that sound f/x still worked, it did...... started to reply here, checked the "Sounds & Audio Devices" again, just in case ...... found "No audio devices" again.
So I've reinstalled the Realtek audio drivers again..... rebooted..... now have sound again, but the next time I shut down they'll disappear again. I can't understand how they survive one reboot (after I reinstall the drivers) but not two.
I've googled the problem ...... it seems to be very common with Realtek AC'97 onboard sound. Someone suggested that it might be simpler to sidestep the problem by putting in a sound card, rather than trying to solve it. What do you think? Apparently this would improve performance overall too.


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Yes, sound cards can be picked up very cheaply. Are you are gamer? 

I am annoyed though that we can't fix this properly. 

1. Download this BUT DONT INSTALL.ftp://209.216.61.149/pc/audio/WDM_A403.exe

2. Download and run Driver Cleaner (http://downloads.guru3d.com/download.php?det=745) to get rid of all traces of Realtek on your system. Reboot.

3. Cancel any autmoatic driver installs that may come up. Now install the realtek driver downloaded at 1. Reboot.

If that doesn't work I am not sure what to say...


----------



## kingsburytony (Oct 23, 2005)

No, that wasn't a good move. Now I have no audio devices, & they don't come back when I reinstall the drivers & reboot. Must be the driver-cleaner that made the difference, because the Realtek drivers you pointed to are the same as I'd been reinstalling.
Maybe I should restore my settings to an earlier time?


----------



## kingsburytony (Oct 23, 2005)

Hi BigFella,
I tried reinstalling the earlier drivers I had - may be a slightly earlier version than the ones in the link to Realtek you sent me, although the filename is the same ....... now I'm back where I was. Which isn't too bad.
I'm only an occasional gamer, although I upgraded my PC because my old one couldn't play a couple of games I'd been given. Mostly I do desktop publishing & graphics for a couple of voluntary organisations.
But I'm happy to get a sound card if it'll get rid of this problem - I do need sound for a few things I do, & the games would be no good without it.

Can an inexperienced person install a sound card? I'm very wary of poking around under the hood, in case I stuff something up - & I wouldn't have a clue what to connect to what.

You might be pleased to know that the Aussie cricket team have just thrashed the Indians.
Cheers Tony


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Hahahah

Yes, its great, coz i live in London and have several indian friends.... nice.

Ok back to the issue.

REstart the computer, and go into the bios and check that the integrated sound is enabled. If it is and this is not the problem AND if you are resonably confident in the BIOS (ie setting the settings correctly), I would try to clear the CMOS by removing the little battery for 30 seconds or so, putting it back in. Then start the computer, go into the bios and load optimised defaults. Restart. GO back into the bios again and set the settings as required (e.g. boot priority).

This is what I would do, and I will admit I am running out of ideas. But if you are not confident with this task I wouldn't go there.

I am out of ideas if this doesn't work. If want a cheap sound card i have one available so PM me if interested.

Otherwise, anything from Creative would be great.


----------



## kingsburytony (Oct 23, 2005)

Hi BigFella,
Looked into the BIOS, onboard sound is enabled. I'm not game to go into the CMOS (Don't know where to look for the little battery & don't know what the settings should be)
My PC repair chap get's back from the beach in a couple of weeks, so until then I'll pretend to be deaf.
Thanks for all your help. It leaves a great feeling when an Aussie in the depths of the English winter gives up his time to help a Kiwi in high summer. I think you guys in the tech support forum do a wonderful job. Certainly doing your bit to promote good will in the festive season.

So, all the best for 2008! (A sneak preview from down-under says that so far it's looking great)

Cheers Tony


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year mate , thanks.


----------

